# All about me in 2003



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

Hi! 

For a while I fell off the face of the boards, but now I am back   Even though I wasn't posting, I was hitting the gym hard and focused on my diet which I have been changing every 6 weeks or so.  

For the month of January I stopped lifting legs, genetics graces me with legs that just pop and I do not want them to be become any larger..ha ha  Instead of llifting legs I was running 2.5 miles in 20 minutes.  The change in my legs is noticeable and my diet has helped tremendously!  I have been told this is the leanest I have looked.  Yippee!  Of course now I need to get my pics and stats to prove it 

Workouts and meals to come.....


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

Welcome back


----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

JANUARY 2003  brief recap......

No lifting legs for the entire month!  In replacement I was running 2.5 miles in 20 minutes.  

Cardio was 4 - 20 min sessions on the treadmill also trying to exceed 2.5 miles in 20 min.  On Tues and Thurs I was in spin class for 45 minutes.  A LOT of cardio but I am cutting that down next week.  

M, W, F - full body workouts excluding legs of course


----------



## lina (Jan 23, 2003)

Welcome back! 

Glad things are well... I have the same problems with my legs... Gift from my dad... My mom has thin chicken legs and I got my dad's muscular legs .... so I also like to do High rep/Mod weight to bring down the size...

How is Miss L D? Haven't seen her around for a while, you two still working out together?


----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

Thanks Lina!  

When I start lifting legs again it will be high rep/mod weight just like you.  Prior to January I was doing 4 sets of 25-30 reps. 

It is good to be back on the boards.  As for Miss L, she and her hubby bought a house and she had to change gyms   We miss her and so we don't get to see each other every morning anymore.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jan 23, 2003)

Oh! I am in still in major LURKING mode...but do visit. Adidas, I'm so exicited for you and your new journal and your wonderful goals and progress!!! 

Hi Lina, Hi kuso...I am here at a new job living in a new home and so on. All is well.

Adidas, I hope you maybe change your mind about Sunday. 

Bye for now!!


----------



## kuso (Jan 23, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Miss LeDix *_
> 
> 
> Hi Lina, Hi kuso...I am here at a new job living in a new home and so on. All is well.




Hey there   ..Glad to hear all is going well for you!!!!! Now stop being such a stranger


----------



## CLPgold (Jan 23, 2003)




----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

CURRENT DIET UNTIL FEB 21 

The diet is based upon "3 Apples A Day Challenge" through GOld's Gym.  I have made modifications to suit my needs and/or cravings  Not loving this one by any stretch of the means.

Meal 1
1 apple
6 egg whites
.5 cup oats
1 cup green tea

Meal 2
5 oz chicken
1 cup veggies (green beans or broccoli)

Meal 3
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.75 cup veggies
1 apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 4
5oz chicken, beef, tuna fish
1 cup veggies

Meal 5 
Protein shake

*Meals are eaten every 3 hours.  However, I do eat my apple prior to working out at 6am and follow up at 8am with the egg whites and oatmeal.

Total is b/w 1500-1600 cal.  Previous diet (Nov-Jan) was 1700 cal.


----------



## Fit Freak (Jan 23, 2003)

I like the nutritional plan you layed out Adidas...good balance of carbs, protein, and fat.  Nice work.

IMO...I would make sure to continue to do some type of strength training for the lower body...say lots of lunges...high reps....to make sure the joints and stabilizing muscles stay strong...especially if you're going to be running a lot.


----------



## Adidas (Jan 23, 2003)

THANKS FF!  Thankfully this month off of no weight training for my legs is almost over.  Soon I will be back to high reps and miles and miles of lunges...thanks for the feedback!  Stop by and visit from time to time.


----------



## Adidas (Jan 24, 2003)

Thursday, January 23, 2003

Pre-workout - 5am
1 green apple

WORKOUT - RPM (SPIN) Class (45 minutes)
Hanging leg raises - 3 sets of 15

Meal 1 (8am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (11am)
Detour bar... best choice since I was in a very long meeting

Meal 3 (2pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.74 green beans
1 green apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz chicken w/homemade spaghetti sauce
2 small meatballs (made with 4% lean ground beef)
.5 cup green beans

Meal 5 (8pm)
1 green apple
1.5 scoops whey
1.5 heavy cream
3 strawberries


----------



## Adidas (Jan 24, 2003)

Friday, January 24, 2003

11 degrees this morning in Atlanta!  BITTER COLD!! 


Pre-workout - 5am
1 green apple

WORKOUT - Shoulders and Abs
Details to come later today....I can't remember

Meal 1 (8am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal

Meal 2 (11am)
Another Detour bar....if I only could eat my meals during my meetings

Meal 3 (1:30pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.75 green beans
1 green apples

Meal 4 (4:30pm)
5oz chicken
1 cup green beans

Meal 5 (7pm)
Protein bar..headed out for a few margaritas.


----------



## Adidas (Jan 25, 2003)

Saturday, January 25

We had an 1.5 hour RPM class today to benefit St. Jude's Hospital.  I am exhausted and need to take tomorrow off.


----------



## Adidas (Jan 28, 2003)

Monday, January 27

Pre-workout
5:00am 
1 green apple

Shoulders and Abs

Meal 1 (8am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oats
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (11am)
5oz chicken
.5 cup green beans

Meal 3 (2pm)
1 green apple
5 oz chicken
.75 green beans
.5 cup brown rice
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (5pm)
5oz chicken
1 cup green beans/broccoli combo

Meal 5 (8pm) - ate out so I am not sure of the breakdown
Smoked salmon
asparagus


----------



## Adidas (Jan 28, 2003)

Tuesday, January 28

Pre-workout
5:00am 
1 green apple

5:45am-6:30am
RPM/spin class

Meal 1 (8am)
4 egg whites..ran out of eggs! It should have been 6.
.5 cup oats
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (11am)
Detour bar...no excuse I could just use it after the day I had yesterday.

Meal 3 (2pm)
1 green apple
5 oz chicken
.75 green beans
.5 cup brown rice
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (5pm)
I had to wait for my Doctor's appointment for over an hour so I wasn't able to eat my planned meal.  HOWEVER I had a protein bar in my pocketbook.

Meal 5 (8pm) 
Bowl of homemade chicken soup.....woke up this morning with a sore throat and I need to be ready to go for this weekend!


----------



## Adidas (Jan 28, 2003)

THIS UPCOMING WEEKEND - RPM Certification

On Saturday (7:30am-4:30pm) and Sunday (7:30am-4:30pm) I will be attending an RPM certification class.  I am not sure if I even want to teach.  I just want to see if I can make it through this class.

I am adjusting my workout this week so that I am saving some energy for this 16-hr class.  I will probably skip RPM class on Thursday and no cardio on Friday but plenty of stretching. 

I have no idea how I will survive this class.  Today I asked myself what am I thinking?   Today I am a little nervous.


----------



## Twin Peak (Jan 28, 2003)

Okay, I finally found it.

So where are those pics!

Oh, and if your lurking, a big shout out to my long lost sis!


----------



## Adidas (Jan 28, 2003)

Hey TP!

Having new pics taken seems to be the biggest challenge nowadays! 

Your long lost sis is out there somwhere LURKING!


----------



## Adidas (Jan 28, 2003)

This is a picture of me at Christmas with my little cousin.  This is the best I can do until I can have "before" pics taken.


----------



## Miss LeDix (Jan 29, 2003)

Hi A! Cute pic...nice shoes! And what's that in your drink exactly?


----------



## kuso (Jan 29, 2003)

I must agree...nice shoes, but nicer legs


----------



## Adidas (Jan 29, 2003)

Wednesday, January 29, 2003

5am Pre-w/o
1 green apple

Cardio - 2.5 miles in 20 min
W/O - Abs and Triceps

Meal 1 (8am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oats
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (11am)
5 oz lean ground beef with a 2 tbl of homemade spaghetti sauce
.5 cup green beans

Meal 3 (2pm)
5 oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.75 cup veggies
1 apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (5pm)
6oz lean ground turkey
1 cup green beans

Meal 5 (8pm)
Protein shake
1 green apple


----------



## Adidas (Feb 3, 2003)

I am doing a piss more job of logging into my new journal.  Thankfully that is where I am slacking and not on my actual diet or w/os.  

In preparation for my certification class on Sat & Sun I decided I need to  increase my carbs slightly.  I should have done it a week prior and not on Thursday but I figured better late than never. WRONG FOR ME!  I ate chicken and pasta for lunch on Thursday afternoon.  After lunch, my colleagues said what happened to you?!  I looked AWFUL they said. My face was bloated, I could not keep my eyes open for the life of me and I felt AWFUL!  Well since I don't eat pasta and haven't in the past year or so my body was pissed!! I never knew it would have that kind of effect on me.  That won't happen again. 


The GOOD NEWS  --- I passed my training session for RPM this past weekend.  It was Sat and Sun from 7:30am-4:30pm.  I have never been so tired as I was last night!  The good news is that I can teach at my gym and have to send in my video to get my certificate.  I am very excited since this is WAY OUT of my comfort zone.  In the gym I have been the student and now I will be teaching.  

If all goes well, pics will be taken on Friday.  I have said that over and over again, but need to get it done!

Diet for the weekend was unscripted since I was in class and we ate when we had a break  - apples, grapes, bananas, and a protein bar or two got me through it all.  I did manage to eat green beans and turkey for lunch both days.  The only cheat was some Bryer's (sp?) ice cream afterwards.


----------



## Adidas (Feb 3, 2003)

Monday, February 3

I went to bed at 8:15pm last night after a very LONG weekend.  Was going to take today off but decided to go in and LIFT only.  Cardio days this week will be Tues and Sat.  With all that I did this past weekend, I don't need much more than 2 days.

5:15am - prior to w/o - 1 green apple

w/o - back, abs and chest

meal 1 (7:30am) 
myoplex (cafe mocha) shake - too tired to cook
1 cup green tea

meal 2 (10:30am) 
5oz chicken
1 cup green beans

meal 3 (1:30pm)
1 cup green tea
5oz chicken and lean ground turkey combo
.75 cup green beans
.5 cup brown rice
1 green apple

meal 4 (4:30pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup green beans

meal 5 (7:30pm)
homemade chicken soup since i think i am running a slight fever and really would much rather be home in bed than at the office.


----------



## Adidas (Feb 11, 2003)

I was dying last week!  Whatever I had kicked me in the a**!  I had absolutely NO energy.  I managed to get some cardio in but I could not even think of lifting.  As for my diet.....let's say that the mere THOUGHT of egg whites or chicken made my stomach TURN!  

Start of a new week and ready to kick it!


----------



## Adidas (Feb 11, 2003)

Monday, February 10

5am  Pre-w/o - apple

Chest and Biceps

Meal 1 (8am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (11am)
5oz chicken
1 cup green beans

Meal 3 (2pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.75 cup green beans
1 apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (5pm)
6oz lean ground turkey
.5 cup green beans

Meal 5 (8pm)
1.5 scoops whey
3 frozen strawberries
1.5 tbl heavy cream


----------



## Adidas (Feb 11, 2003)

Tuesday, February 11

This morning I took 2 Ripped Fuel capsules prior to my cardio w/o. 

Cardio = 2.52 miles in 20 minutes

Meal 1 (7am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
1 green apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (10am)
Detour bar - had to eat in a meeting

Meal 3 (1pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.75 cup green beans
1 apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (4pm)
5oz chickenn
.5 cup green beans

Meal 5 (7pm)
5oz chicken
1 cup broccoli


----------



## Adidas (Feb 11, 2003)

Wednesday, February 12

5am  Pre-w/o - apple

W/O...20 minutes of low intesity walking. 

Meal 1 (8am)
6 egg whites
.5 cup oatmeal
1 cup green tea

Meal 2 (10:30am)
5oz chicken
1 cup green beans
1 green apple

Meal 3 (1:30pm)
5oz chicken
.5 cup brown rice
.75 cup green beans
1 apple
1 cup green tea

Meal 4 (5pm)
Detour bar - going to be out of the office at another meeting

Meal 5 (9pm)
Protein shake or something quick and easy

5:30pm RPM Class
6:30pm Abs
6:45pm Body Pump 
8pm Yoga...my first time ever. This should be an experience!


----------

